# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Planifikimi urbanistik i qëndrës së Tiranës

## drini_në_TR

Kryetari i Bashkisë, Edi Rama shpall zyrtarisht konkursin ndërkombëtar për planin rregullues të qendrës së Tiranës 
Rama fton 300 arkitektë për qendrën e Tiranës 

*Ftesë në studiot e Libeskindit, Pianos, Della Prados e Kurosavës. Për fituesin e konkursit, 40 mijë euro shpërblim*

nga Aleksandra Bogdani - 28 Maj, 2003
TIRANË- Bulevardi Dëshmorët e Kombit, blloku i ministrive, zonat përreth Muzeut Kombëtar dhe Pallatit të Kulturës por edhe lulishtja përballë selisë së Partisë Demokratike do të përfshihen në planin rregullues të qendrës së Tiranës, për të cilin priten interesime të arkitektëve më në zë në botë. Kryetari i Bashkisë së Tiranës, Edi Rama ka hapur zyrtarisht dje, në një konferencë për shtyp, konkursin ndërkombëtar për planin rregullues të qendrës së kryeqytetit shqiptar. Së bashku me zv/ambasadoren e Gjermanisë, Sabina Bloch, kryebashkiaku Rama ka shpallur konkursin, duke bërë të ditur se janë lëshuar njoftimet e para nëpërmjet internetit. Duke filluar që nga mbrëmë, së bashku me ekspertët gjermanë me të cilët kemi punuar intensivisht për disa muaj, kemi lëshuar nëpërmjet internetit njoftimet e para,-tha para gazetarëve, Rama. Kryetari i Bashkisë shtoi se stafi i tij do të intensifikojë të gjitha kontaktet e nevojshme me studiot e arkitekturës më në zë në botë, për të siguruar kështu interesimin e nevojshëm për konkursin ndërkombëtar. 

*Konkurruesit* 
Njoftimet e para për shpalljen e konkursit ndërkombëtar kanë mbërritur në studiot e arkitektëve më në zë të botës. Renzo Piano, Santiago Della Prados, Kisho Kurosava, madje edhe fituesi i konkursit për rindërtimin e Kullave Binjake, Daniel Libeskind janë të zgjedhurit e Ramës për planin rregullues të qendrës së Tiranës. Por pjesëmarrja e tyre në këtë konkurs ende nuk është konfirmuar. Lidhur me shpalljen e konkursit janë vënë në dijeni studio që radhiten në rangun më të lartë të arkitekturës dhe planifikimit urban, në nivelin europian dhe botëror,-tha Rama. Por nuk janë vetëm këto studio që janë ftuar të marrin pjesë në konkursin ambicioz të Bashkisë së Tiranës. Stafi i kësaj bashkie ka njoftuar rreth 300 studio arkitekture nga e gjithë bota, të cilat janë ftuar të marrin pjesë për rregullimin e qendrës së kryeqytetit. Por numri 1 i Tiranës, Rama shtoi se arkitektët shqiptarë jo vetëm që nuk janë të përjashtuar nga konkursi ndërkombëtar por janë të ftuar të ballafaqojnë aftësitë e tyre, përballë konkurrentëve të tjerë, që pritet të interesohen për këtë plan. 

*Bashkëpunimi* 
Për të përgatitur këtë konkurs, Bashkia e Tiranës ka impenjuar njerëzit e Departamentit të Urbanistikës, të cilët së bashku me ekspertët gjermanë kanë krijuar një bazë të nevojshme të dhënash, mbi të cilat do të punojnë studiot që do të përzgjidhen. Një konkurs i përmasave të tilla varet shumë nga besueshmëria e porositësit,-tha gjatë konferencës për shtyp Edi Rama. Por ai shtoi se nuk ka qenë e rastit dhe as vetëm çështje financimi këmbëngulja për bashkëpunim me qeverinë gjermane dhe GTZ-në. Konkursi për rregullimin e qendrës së Tiranës organizohet nga qeveria shqiptare dhe Bashkia e Tiranës por financohet nga qeveria gjermane, gjë që i jep konkursit besueshmërinë e nevojshme dhe rëndësinë e mjaftueshme. Ndërsa ekspertët gjermanë kanë punuar së bashku me specialistët e Departamentit të Urbanistikës, për të siguruar kështu të dhënat e nevojshme mbi të cilat do të punojnë fituesit e këtij konkursi. 

*Konkursi* 
Pala gjermane ka sugjeruar që konkurrimi të bëhet në dy faza. Faza e parë e konkursit ndërkombëtar sapo ka filluar dhe pritet të mbarojë në çastin kur Bashkia e Tiranës do të grumbullojë të gjitha dosjet e studiove të arkitekturës, të interesuara për këtë projekt. Ndërsa një komision parapërzgjedhës do të seleksionojë tre studio, të cilat do të marrin pjesë në fazën e dytë të konkursit. Ndërsa gjatë fazës së dytë, tre studiot e përzgjedhura do të hartojnë një plan konceptual brenda 21 ditësh. Krybashkiaku Rama shtoi dje se për të përzgjedhur projektin më të mirë do të ngrihet një juri ndërkombëtare, e kryesuar nga kryeministri Fatos Nano. 
Falë financimit të qeverisë gjermane, fituesi i çmimit të parë do të shpërblehet me 40 mijë euro, ndërsa ai i çmimit të dytë me 15 mijë euro. Më pas, plani konceptual do të kthehet në një studim të mirëfilltë urbanistik dhe do të shndërrohet në një maket, që do ti kalojë KRRTRSH-së për miratim. Ekspertët kanë parashikuar që studimi për qendrën e Tiranës do të zgjasë rreth 3 muaj, pasi fituesi i konkursit ndërkombëtar ka lidhur kontratën me Bashkinë e Tiranës. Kryetari i Bashkisë ka sqaruar se qeveria gjermane do ta financojë projektin deri në çastin e shpalljes së fituesit. Më pas i takon qeverisë shqiptare të paguajë për rregullimin e qendrës së Tiranës. 


*MBËSHTETJA* 

Bloch: Jemi krenarë për bashkëpunimin 

TIRANË- Pala gjermane është shumë e gëzuar dhe krenare që mund të bashkëpunojë për një projekt kaq të rëndësishëm dhe me kaq pretendime për Tiranën. Kështu u shpreh dje, në krah të Edi Ramës, zv/ambasadorja e Gjermanisë në vendin tonë, Sabina Bloch. Ajo shtoi se nga ky konkurs ndërkombëtar do të mundësohet fytyra e re e Tiranës, e cila do të jetë e ardhmja e kryeqytetit shqiptar. Zv/ambasadorja Bloch konfirmoi edhe një herë, me prezencën e saj, bashkëpunimin e frytshëm mes qeverisë gjermane, që ka marrë përsipër financimin e konkursit ndërkombëtar për rregullimin e qendrës së Tiranës, dhe Bashkisë së Tiranës, që në këtë rast është porositësi. Financimi i palës gjermane ka mundësuar të shpërblejë me një çmim prej 40 mijë dollarësh fituesin e vendit të parë të konkursit dhe me 15 mijë dollarë fituesin e vendit të dytë. Ndërkohë, gjatë konferencës së djeshme për shtyp u bë e ditur se pala gjermane i ka sugjeruar asaj shqiptare procedurat që do të ndiqen për zhvillimin e dy fazave të konkursit ndërkombëtar. 

_(marrë nga Gazeta Shekulli)_
--------------------------------------------

Unë mendoj se Edi Rama në rradhë të parë duhet të ishte konsultuar me SH.A.SH. (shoqata e Arkitektëve Shqiptarë) para se të merrte vendimin për të hapur ktë konkurs. Duhet që të përcaktohen kriteret e stilit Arkitekturikë sesi do të bëhet plani i ri. Çfarë është me *shumë rëndësi* për mendimin tim është ruajtja e vlerave Arkitektonike Shqiptare, por të përkthyera në moderne, sipas kohës së sotçme. Nuk ka rëndësi se kush bën planin, por shumë rëndësi ka që kryeqteti Shqiptarë të ket si themel Arkitekturë të Stilit Shqiptarë.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Qershor 9, 2003 

Instituti i Ndërtimit  
*Ja 22 arkitektët italianë që ndërtuan metropolin*

------------------------------------------------------- 
a.k

Pasi kanë përfunduar pjesën e parë të serialit përkujtimor të më shumë se 30 arkitektëve, inxhinierëve, urbanistëve shqiptarë që kanë dhenë kontributin e tyre në ndërtim të kryeqytetit, specialistët e arkivave kanë filluar gërmimet për të zbuluar aktivitetin e të huajve që kanë ndihmuar në ndërtimin e Tiranës dhe qytetet e tjera të Shqipërisë. Pas "gërmimeve" e studimeve të shumta arkivistët kanë nxjerrë nga arkivat fletushkat e plakura, mbi të cilat janë të projektuara me detaje të hollësishme qendra dhe rrugët e metropolit shqiptar. Pas studimeve të njëpasnjëshme arkivistët kanë veçuar nga sirtarët e vjetër punën e 22 arkitektëve, urbanistëve e specialistëve italianë që kanë dhënë kontributin e tyre vetëm për ndërtimin e kryeqytetit shqiptar. "Kemi të arkivuara të parin plan rregullues të Tiranës si dhe projektin e qendrës kryesore të skicuar që në vitin 1939 nga arkitekti italian Cherardio Bosio", tregon Marita Tallgkuçi, nëndrejtoreshë e arkivit të projekteve teknike në kryeqytet. 
Në sirtaret e arkivit janë gjetur projekte nga arkitektët austriakë, rusë, francezë e italianë. Sipas nëndrejtoreshës së arkivitm projektet më të shumta janë bërë nga dora e arkitektëve italianë. "Nga 22 specialistë italianë që kanë punuar për Shqipërinë, 8 prej tyre janë më të njohur", shton nëndrejtoresha. Ajo sqaron se mesi i muajit qershor është përcaktuar si një ndër ditët më të përshtatshme për përkujtimin e specialistëve italianë. "Punën e 8 italianëve do ta ekspozojmë në një ekspozitë e cila do të vizitohet nga të gjithë admiruesit e arkitekturës. Do të mbahet një kumtesë nga një profesor shqiptar për të gjithë punën e bërë nga italianët për Shqipërinë", përfundon Tallgkuçi.

_(marrë nga Balkanweb)_
----------------------------------------

Ah sikur të kisha qënë në Tiranë që të shihja atë galerinë :).

----------


## Pedro

Kush eshte Kisho Kurosava?
Mos eshte fjala ne shkrim per Kisho Kurokawa?

Ma hiqni dhe kuriozitetin tjeter: kush eshte Santiago della Prados dhe cili eshte kontributi i tij ne arkitekturen boterore?

----------


## Dita

> *Drini*
> 
> Unë mendoj se Edi Rama në rradhë të parë duhet të ishte konsultuar me SH.A.SH. (shoqata e Arkitektëve Shqiptarë) para se të merrte vendimin për të hapur ktë konkurs. Duhet që të përcaktohen kriteret e stilit Arkitekturikë sesi do të bëhet plani i ri. Çfarë është me shumë rëndësi për mendimin tim është ruajtja e vlerave Arkitektonike Shqiptare, por të përkthyera në moderne, sipas kohës së sotçme. Nuk ka rëndësi se kush bën planin, por shumë rëndësi ka që kryeqteti Shqiptarë të ket si themel Arkitekturë të Stilit Shqiptarë.




Drini,

tani sa mbarova se lexuari artikullin qe kishe sjelle pak me lart lidhur me konkursin per projektin me te mire arkitektonik per qendren e Tiranes. 
Verejtjeve qe ke sjelle me lart, une do t'i shtoja dy pika qe me mbeten mua si te erreta.

Qeveria gjermane ka marre persiper te financoje konkursin dhe ndarjen e cmimeve te para per arkitektet qe do te marrin pjese ne te. Dakord. 40.000 dollare eshte vlera e ofruar per fituesin, po mesa perceptoj per projektin do te paguhet me vete....Kush do te paguaje? Qeveria del sipas ketij artikulli, po mua me duket paksa e cuditshme.....atehere ne c'pune hyn konkursi.....mund te shpallej nje tender ne nivel nderkombetar per te gjithe arkitektet e interesuar dhe parate qe ofron qeveria gjermane te jepeshin per te financuar direkt projektin, pra pagesen per projektin perfundimtar te fitesit te tenderit.

Tani une pyetjen e kisha te tille. Sa do te mund te kerkonte nje arkitekt i nivelit te LIEBESKIND per nje projekt te tille?



E dyta.
Ne krye te jurise nderkombetare per fazen e dyte te konkursit qe do te perzgjedhe fituesin do te jete kryeministri Nano. Pse? 
A kemi te bejme ketu e nje vend nderi apo si? Kryeministri nuk eshte arkitekt. Ne krye te vihej nje arkitekt i afirmuar me projektet e tij ne Shqiperi apo dhe jashte, nuk kuptoj pse nje ekonomist.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Pedro* për ata Arkitektë nuk kam shumë njohuri. Mbase bëj një kërkim në internet me siguri që mund të ketë shumë info për ta. 

Për *Ditën*, pika e parë nuk e di shumë qartë sesi është puna e fondeve, përveç çfarë është përshkruar në artikull. Mesa kuptova unë, ashtu si ty, qeveria Gjermane do të paguaj një farë shume, dhe pjesa tjetër Qeveria e RSHës.  

Liebeskind, nuk e di por ma merr mëndja se do të kërkonte shumë të holla për arsyen se tashmë ka fituar një famë botërore me fitimin e konkursit për rindërtimin e truallit të "World Trade Center." Zakonisht në një firmë Arkitekturike, Arkitekti është ai që drejton mbarëvajtjen në çdo gjë, dhe në të shumtën është duke biseduar dhe firmosur kontrata.  Tradicionalisht (të paktën në SH.B.A.) një Arkitekt përfiton 5%, më të shumtën 10% të vlerës së projektit në tërërsi. Pra një Arkitektë i zakontë, psh të themi projekton një shtëpi $500.000 vlerë për ta ndërtuar (gjithnjë me referencat ktu në Amerikë :)), atëherë fitimi që ai ka nxjerrë nga ky projekt është afërsisht $25.000. Për Arkitektët me famë botërore si Richard Meier, Liebeskind, Tadao Ando, Steven Hall, etj etj përqindja shkon më lart, rreth 15% të shumës së përgjithshme të projektit... pra në projetke të mëdhaja si Muezume, planifikime të mëdhaja urbanistike si kjo e qëndrës së Tiranës, etj, rrjedhimisht edhe përfitimi i Arkitektit zmadhohet me të. Ka arkitektë ose inxhinierë si Santiago Calatrava që marrin "blank checks" siç i themi ne ktu, dmth çeqe të firmosur pa shumën në to. Kalatrava e ka bërë ktë në disa projekte në Spanjë ku ai vetë ka shkruar shumën e çekut... ah t'ishte ashtu jeta përditë :). Megjithatë afërsisht një firmë arkitekturike punon pakashumë kështu financiarisht.

Pika e Dytë: Nano në juri... çfarë të them... çfarë të të them? Me siguri që s'do të dinte të kritikonte një projekt, megjithëse s'dua t'i paragjykoj njohuritë e tij. Është e rëndësishme që kryeministri i një vëndi të jetë pjesmarrës i një Jurie në një projekt kaq të rëndësishëm për kryeqytetin e po të njëjtit vënd, por në krye të Jurisë duhet të jetë një Arkitekt Shqiptarë i afirmuar, pse jo edhe kryetari i Sh.A.Sh.-it. Është krejt absurde që ekonomist të kryesoj një juri arkitekturiko/urbanistike kaq të rëndësishme. Pse? Pse një INSTITUCION SHKEL MBI INSTITUCIONIN kujt i përket kjo detyrë për këtë Juri? Pse t'mos ishte Sh.A.Sh., apo të paktën një Arkitekt Shqiptarë i mirënjohur? 

Dita është Shqipëria... duhet më shumë besim, gjërat do të shkojnë për më mirë. S'më vjen mirë që gjërat shkojnë kaq mbrapsh, por di të them se me besim, me mposhtje të paragjykimeve gjërat të do të fillojnë të gjejnë vëndin e duhur. Tani veçse shpresoj që ky projekt të shkoj mirë, megjithatë, shumë projekte janë prezantuar, përfolur shumë, dhe në fund s'janë bërë akoma. Psh si ajo e "Syrit të Kaltër", ose e "Gjerneratorëve të Erës", etj etj, që Nano i ka thënë, por në fund asgjë s'është bërë. 

Gjërat do të shkojnë për më mirë :)

_Një artikull i Gazetës Shqiptarë, 21 Qershor 2003_

Juria vendos pas 6 orësh tri studiot e arkitekturës 	
*Franca, Holanda e Gjermania në garë për planin e Qendrës*

-  TIRANË. Franca, Hollanda, dhe Gjermania mbeten në garë për projektin e qendrës së Tiranës. Mes një plani konceptual, zemra metropolitane do të paraqitet në tre variante të ndryshme. Për 6 orë radhazi kryetari i komisionit Edi Rama, ambasadori gjerman bashkë me specialistët kanë diskutuar rreth 35 studiove të huaja të arkitekturës që kanë konkurruar për realizimin e planit urban të qendrës kryeqytetase. Architecture Studio Paris, Mecanno Architecten b.v Holand dhe Bolles &Elison&Co.KG Holand janë tre studiot e arkitekturës që do të vazhdojnë garën për Tiranën. Kryebashkiaku Rama është shprehur se interesimi i këtyre studiove është një fakt shumë pozitiv për kryeqytetin. Të njëjtën gjë ka pohuar ambasadori gjerman i cili i ka përmendur disa herë ndryshimet pozitive që po përjeton Tirana. Kjo ka qenë edhe faza e paraseleksionimit për tu hapur rrugën e konkurrimit tri firmave të përzgjedhura. Më datë 25 korrik do të mblidhet juria ndërkombëtare që do të kryesohet nga kryeministri i vendit Fatos Nano, për të përzgjedhur një nga këto tri firma. Qeveria gjermane është pranë Bashkisë së Tiranës gjatë këtij konkursi të planit urban të qendrës	

_Ky artikull është i po të njëjtës datë, por është publikuar tek Zëri Popullit_

*Përzgjidhen tre studiot për qendrën e Tiranës*

-  Seleksionimi i tre studiove të cilat do të vazhdojnë konkurimin e tyre në fazën përfundimtare. Këto studio janë: 1. Architecture Studio (Paris-Francë) 2. Mecanno Architecten b.v (Holland) 3. Bolles and Wilson and CO.KG (Germany) TIRANË- Faza e parë e konkursit ndërkombëtar për projektin e qendrës së Tiranës ka përfunduar me përzgjedhjen e tri studiove të arkitekturës. Një komision i posaçëm, i cili u kryesua nga Kryetari i bashkisë Edi Rama, në përbërjen e të cilit mori pjesë Ambasadori i Republikës Gjermane në Shqipëri Helmut Shroeder, seleksionoi tre studio të cilat do të vazhdojnë konkurimin e tyre në fazën përfundimtare. Këto studio janë: 1. Architecture Studio (Paris-Francë) 2. Mecanno Architecten b.v (Holland) 3. Bolles and Wilson and CO.KG (Germany) Në fazën përfundimtare, në fund të korrikut 2003, një juri ndërkombëtare do të përzgjjedhë studion fituese, e cila do të hartojë projektin urbanistik të qendrës. Kryetari i bashkisë gjatë hapjes së konkursit u shpreh: "Rikonfirmoj atë që kam thënë se, pjesa më e madhe e sudiove bëjnë pjesë në elitën e studiove të akitekturës botërore dhe në këtë konkurs ka një interesim shumë të madh. Kjo duket nga pjesmarrësit që kanë ardhur nga disa kontinente, që nga Anglia, Franca e deri nga Kili". Rama shtoi se realizimi i këtij konkursi, ka të bëjë me një aspekt tjetër të rëndësishëm, atë të imazhit të Tiranës. Çmimi i parë do të publikohet në revistat e rëndësishme të arkitekturës botërore, gjë që do të ketë rëndësi për promovimin e imazhit të kryeqytetit shqiptar, duke shtuar interesin e sipërmarrësve dhe investitorëve të huaj. Nga ana e tij ambasadori gjerman Helmut Shroeder u shpreh: "Jam i gëzuar që kjo shkallë e parë e konkursit ka një interesim të madh. Në këtë konkurs kanë marrë pjesë studiot më të njohura, të cilat nga njëra anë tregojnë interesimin e madh për Shqipërinë dhe nga na tjetër tregojnë se sa interesante është Tirana për ta. Qeveria federale mendon se pas ndryshimeve që ka pësuar Tirana, ky konkurs merr një vlerë të madhe". Ndërkohë që nga bashkia e Tiranës do të jepen informacione në ditët në vijim për të interesuarit në lidhje me tre studiot e përzgjedhura, për përvojën e tyre. Pas përfundimit të kësaj faze priten të vijnë në Tiranë përfaqësues të këtyre studiove, për të marrë materialet e nevojshme në lidhje me projektet që do të paraqesin për fazën përfundimtare. Këto materiale tha Rama ka kohë që janë përgatitur dhe presin studiot që do të punojnë me to. Të gjitha shpenzimet do të financohen nga Qeveria gjermane dhe çmimi për secilën studio do të jetë 20 mijë euro. _(nuk jam i qartë se çfarë nënkupton në tërësi si financim Dita - drini)_ Studioja fituese do të paraqesë projektin përfundimtar që do të jetë projekti urbanistik ose plani rregullues i qendrës së Tiranës. Investitorët që do të jenë të interesuar të ndërtojnë do të bazohen pikërisht mbi këtë projekt. Ky plan rregullues është në njëfarë mënyre kushtetuta e zhvillimit urbanistik të qendrës së Tiranës. Pas shpalljes së çmimit të parë fituesi, pra studio fituese do të lidhë një kontratë me bashkinë e Tiranës për të paraqitur projektin brenda një afati kohor prej 60-ditësh. Pyetjes se sa do të zgjasë rregullimi i qendrës së Tiranës, Rama iu përgjigj: "Nuk mund të thuhet me saktësi se sa do të vazhdojë ky proces, secila nga tre studiot do të sjellë projektet e saj ku do të përcaktojë dhe kufizimet e saj rreth idesë së qendrës së Tiranës. Ajo cka mund të themi është se tradicionalisht me qendër të Tiranës kuptohet Unaza e vogël e kryeqytetit.

--------------

Ky artikulli i dytë është paksa më i plotë dhe informues, por megjithatë këtu s'më erdhi fare mirë:




> _thënë nga Edi Rama_
> Kjo duket nga pjesmarrësit që kanë ardhur nga disa kontinente, që nga Anglia, Franca e deri nga Kili".


Duhet të shkonte aq larg pa konsultuar Arkitektët Shqiptarë??? Pse e nënvlerson Sh.A.Sh.-in, apo çfarëdo Studio Arkitekturike Shqiptare? Për kë po e bën kryeqitetin, për banorët Shqiptarë apo për Anglinë, Francën, apo Kilin? Fondi besoj, këto $$$ janë më të rëndësishme për atë/ata drejtues të Jurisë.

Kaq për tani.
drini.

----------


## peoples

Artikullin e nxjerre nga shtypi Shqiptar kishte dite qe e kisha lexuar,por kur shikova qe edhe ne forum flitej per te,mu shtua kureshtja per ta lexuar.
Me beri pershtypje fraza:

Ruajtja e vlerave arkitektonike shqiptare.
Flitet shume edhe per stilin arkitekturor qe ka qendra e tiranea,por harrohet qe ate e ndertuan arkitekte italiane(dhe kjo s'duhet shume per tu pranuar),e,sovjetike.Mbase she kineze.
Me cudit fakti qe akoma shqiptaret s'arrijne te kuptojne qe tirana apo shqiperia ka nevoje per pak reformim ne te gjitha aspektet;dhe,e vetmja gje qe s'duhet te humbin shqiptaret eshte energjia per te jetuar me kohen duke qendruar ne bashkim idesh dhe deshirash.
AP.

----------


## raku

po kjo po ndodh !

----------


## Pedro

Drini,
E lexova me kujdes shkrimin e Gazetes, qe kishe sjellur se fundi ne forum dhe duke lexuar ne mes te rrjeshtave me kaluan ne koke disa mendime ne lidhje me konkurset e arkitektures si dhe me kete "konkurs" qe do te zhvillohet ne Tirane dhe po mundohem qe t´i rrjeshtoj pak a shume meposhte shqetesimet e mia, ne menyre qe ne qe merremi me arkitekture ti diskutojme sebashu.

Konkurset e arkitektures jane metoda sa te zakonshme ne Perendim, po aq dhe te panjohura ne Shqiperi. Po perse zhvillohen konkurset, kur fare mire mund te ngarkohet nje zyre e mirenjohur arkitekture per te bere nje planrregullimi qyteti? 
Konkursi eshte nje proces zbulimi thote Friedrich August von Hayek. 
Ai qe kerkon te jape nje vleresim mbi dicka duhet te beje krahasime. Vetem gjate nje ballafaqim te drejtperdrejte te shume kombinimeve Cilesi-Cmim, mund te vendoset dhe te jepet nje vleresim i arsyeshem. Konkurset e arkitektures nxisin nepermjet ballafaqimit direkt te arkitekteve aftesite krijuese te ketyre te fundit. 
Pra konkursi eshte nje mjet, me ane te te cilit lindin shume projekte inovative dhe zhvillohet me teper kultura ndertimore. 
Por per te arritur nje gje te tille duhet te permbushen tre faktore kryesore:
1.	tender i hapur, dmth ne konkurs te marri pjese kushdo qe eshte i kualifikuar per nje gje te tille,
2.	paraqitja e projekteve te behet ne menyre anonyme, ne menyre qe emri te mos influencoje mbi jurine. Kjo ben te mundur, qe edhe arkitektet e rinj dhe pak te njohur te kene te njejtin shans me ujqerit e vjeter dhe gjithashtu ndihmon ne nje gjykim transparent te jurise.
3.	nje juri e kualifikuar dhe e pavarur. 
Tenderat e hapura, paraqitja anonime e projekteve dhe nje juri e kualifikuar jane Institucione, qe kane bere te mundur qe shume ide inovative te krahasohen dhe te realizohen.
Por duke lexuar shkrimet qe solli Drini mbi perzgjedhjen e Studiove te Arkitektures, te cilat do te kene fatin e mire per te vazhduar konkurimin, gjeja e pare qe me erdhi ne mendje ishte, qe edhe kesaj rradhe po i japim shkelmin shansit per te bere nje pune sic duhet. Gjeja e dyte qe me erdhi ne mendje ishte pyetja se sa kane te drejte fjale shqiptaret per te vendosur mbi kryeqytetin e tyre dhe nqs fjala e tyre nuk ka peshe fare, kush e ka fajin?
Padyshim qe zyrat e perzgjedhura jane nga me te mirat dhe jane nga ato studio, te cilat po i japin tonin arkitektures se ketij fillimmijevjecari te ri. Por menyra e perzgjedhjes se tyre (thjesht sipas emrit me fame qe kane) ia zbehin vlerat ketij konkursi arkitekture, i cili mesa kuptohet nga shkrimi i gazetave nuk eshte aspak nje konkurs arkitekture, por vetem nje makinacion allishverishi politik. E them kete, pasi tre studio u zgjodhen, nepermjet dreqi e di se cfare kriteri ne mes te shume studiove me fame (sic pretendohet), nga nje juri e perbere nga nje kryetar bashkie dhe nga nje ambasador(?) Per mua akoma mbetet e erret menyra se si nje juri mund te shpalle fitues nje projekt, i cili akoma nuk ekziston si koncept dhe nuk ka te hedhur qofte edhe dy viza skice ne leter? Pasi thuhet qe ne fundkorrikun e 2003 do te shpallet studio fituese (perseri dreqi e di se ne baze te cilave kritere) dhe do te shperblehet me nje cmim prej 40 000 , per nje projekt-planrregullimi territori, i cili nuk e ka pare driten e diellit. Dhe me fuqishmja vjen me pas kur thuhet se studio do te lidhe nje kontrate me Bashkine e Tiranes per te paraqitur brenda 60 diteve projekt-planrregullimin e qendres se Tiranes. Ai qe merret me arkitekture ne Perendim e di fare mire se sa zgjat nje konkurs arkitekture. Dhe kur behet fjale per projekt-planrregulli territori te nje kryeqyteti merret me mend se sa zgjat ky proces. Aq me teper kur e dime se sa i koklavitur dhe kompleks eshte kryeqyteti yne. Te them te drejten, e gjitha me duket shume absurde. E gjitha, duke u fshehur mbas reklamave pompoze me fjale te bukura pa kuptim te gazetareve injorante shqiptare, vjen era mashtrim. 
Citoj ambasadorin gjerman (sipas gazetes Zeri i Popullit):
"Jam i gëzuar që kjo shkallë e parë e konkursit ka një interesim të madh. Në këtë konkurs kanë marrë pjesë studiot më të njohura, të cilat nga njëra anë tregojnë interesimin e madh për Shqipërinë dhe nga na tjetër tregojnë se sa interesante është Tirana për ta. Qeveria federale mendon se pas ndryshimeve që ka pësuar Tirana, ky konkurs merr një vlerë të madhe".
Pas ketij formulimi diplomatik te lind pyetja: a jane me te vertete aq naiv keta shqiptaret sa te besojne se me ne fund u buzeqeshi fati dhe arkitektet me te njohur te botes do te marrin pjese ne konkurse, sepse u intereson Tirana e Shqiperia? 
Ne te vertete eshte paraja ajo qe terheq edhe arkitektet dhe jo preferencat mbi atdheun tone te bukur.
Dhe pasi u dha lajmi i gezuar qe qeveria gjermane akordoi nje shume per nje konkurs formal dhe pas lajmit po aq te gezueshem se shumen e parave do ta fuse ne xhep nje studio gjermane, ose hollandeze, ose franceze per nje projekt qe nuk ekziston akoma as ne fantazite dhe imagjinatat e askujt, atehere e gjitha i ngjan asaj ku ishe?-asgjekundi, cfare bere-hicmosgje!, e pastaj te fala nga kryetari i bashkise i rizgjedhur fale genjeshtrave te reja elektorale. Biles duke shkuar me larg ne mendime, qe tani mund te deklarojme edhe fituesit, te cilet sipas gjitha gjasave do te jete Bolles&Wilson (gtz ne Shqiperi, e cila organizon kete konkurs, financohet nga qeveria gjermane dhe eshte normale qe parate duhet te kalojne perseri ne xhepin gjerman).
Prandaj me lind edhe dyshimi, qe kjo eshte arsyeja, perse jane evituar arkitektet shqiptare nga ky projekt. Pavaresisht qe aty fajin e ka vete Sh.A.Sh. Ka ardhur koha qe arkitektet ne Shqiperi te ngrejne zerin deri ne kupen e Olimpit qeveritar per ti dhene fund asaj anarkie ndertimore katastrofale, qe ekziston ne Shqiperi. Por kjo arrihet jo nepermjet shoqatave qe kane me pak fuqi se shoqatat joqeveritare, por duke formuar Institucione vendimmarrese si Dhomen e Arkitekteve, ne te cilen te hartohet edhe nje strategji mbi vendosjen e parametrave te ndertimit, per te hedhur bazat per nje kulture ndertimi. Akoma nuk eshte vone dhe mund te shpetohet dicka. 

Per sa i perket pyetjes se kush do ta paguaje planrregullimin e territorit, duhet hequr dore nga mentalitetet shteti paguan per te gjitha dhe le te ndertojme atdheun me forcat tona, por kush do na i jape parate?. Cdo gje ka rrjedhen e saj. Nje planrregullimi qyteti nuk merret shume me perkatesine dhe pronesine e objekteve. As me gjetjen e investoreve. Planrregullimi i qytetit ka te beje me teper me kompozimin e hapesires se jeteses se nje qyteti. Ne kete hapesire jetese permblidhen ne te trasha: hapesira banimi, hapesira e gjelbert, hapesira  kulture dhe edukimi, hapesira argetimit si edhe infrastuktura e nevojshme. Plani urbanistik i jep seciles hapesire vendin qe i takon. Shteti nderhyn me investime publike per pjesen qe i takon. Pjesa e mbetur i takon investoreve private.
Askush nuk duhet te mendoje,qe me te mbaruar konkursi dhe me shperndarjen e cmimeve, pernjehere si me shkopin magjik qendra e Tiranes do te na rregullohet. Se pari ky planrregullimi do te parashtrohet  per miratim ne Keshillin e Rregullimit te Territorit te Rrethit dhe pastaj do te diskutohet dhe miratohet ne nje nga mbledhjet e organit me te larte te rregullimit te territorit, i cili ne Shqiperi eshte Keshilli Kombetar i Rregullimit te Territorit (KKRT), kryetari i te cilit eshte Kryeministri. Dhe pasi te jete miratuar, ky plan urbanistik do te paloset mire e mire dhe do te futet ne ndonje sirtar te Intitutit te Studimeve dhe Projektimeve te Ndertimit, per te dale qe andej sa here qe diskutohet per ndertimin e ndonje objekti. Dhe nqs objekti bie ne kundershtim me planin atehere i bie qe investitori te germoje mire xhepat dhe te lyeje rroten qeveritare per te shkelur planin e famshem. 
Kryeministri eshte gjithashtu edhe kryetari i KKRT dhe kjo duhet te jete edhe arsyeja zyrtare, perse Fatos Nano eshte vendosur si Kryetar i Jurise. Arsyeja e vertete nuk eshte e veshtire te kuptohet: Qe nga maja e Olimpit pushtetor, i pari i Kombit do te vendose me nje te goditur te skeptrit se kush do te na beje me nje qender te re kryeqyteti. Dhe duke rrahur gjoksin do te na e beje te qarte ne shqiptareve se sa te lumtur jemi ne qe kemi nje kryeminister te tille. Ah, se desh harrova, Drini, me te vertete qe Fatos Nano nuk mund te kete aftesine per te dhene nje vleresim objektiv mbi nje projekt, por kete barre te rende, sic del nga informacioni i gazetave, ia ka hequr Kryetari i Bashkise dhe ambasadori gjerman. Kryetarit te Jurise nuk do t´i paraqesin ndonje projekt mbi Tiranen, por vetem disa emra studiosh arkitekture dhe ai pasi te hedhe zaret do te zgjedhe studion me te mire fituese. 

Ndoshta keto mendime qe me erdhen mua mund te mos jene fare te verteta dhe shpresojme qe te pakten te kete nje 60 perqindesh vertetesie ne te gjithe ate show qe po na servir politika.
Pershendetje Pedro.

PS: i madhi Ludwig Wittgenstein ka thene: Arkitektura perjeteson dhe glorifikon dicka. Prandaj nuk mund te kete arkitekture atje ku nuk ka asgje per tu glorifikuar.
Ma besoni: Tirana eshte per tu perjetesuar dhe per tu glorifikuar. Por kur e shoh Tiranen e sotme, atehere nuk me kalon asgje tjeter neper koke, por vetem piktura e te famshmit Eduard Munch

----------


## BOKE

Reagim nga SHBA-ja për Konkursin Ndërkombëtar për qendrën e Tiranës



Një Konkurs Ndërkombëtar për Fasadë Urbane



Një arkitekt i një studjoje të njohur të arkitekturës në Nebraska, SHBA, shfaq dyshimet e veta mbi konkursin fasadë të Edi Ramës për qendën e Tiranës



Konkursi ndërkombëtar i shpallur kohët e fundit nga bashkia e Tiranës për realizimin e një projekti urbanistik të qendrës së kryeqytetit, si për nga shpejtesia (apo fshehtësia) por edhe për faktin që ka arritur të tërheqë vëmendjen e studiove serioze të projektimit, ka qenë një element surprize, jo shumë për qytetarin e thjeshtë që e shikon atë në kuadrin e një ndërmarrje të pastër politike, sesa për profesionistët apo njerëzit e kulturës e artit të cilët e vlerësojnë një prezencë të arkitekturës së huaj bashkohore si një kontribut që i bëhet arkitekturës shqipetare. Një vlerësim i tillë nga profesionistët, por dhe koha e shkurtër që i është lënë opinionit publik për të reflektuar mbi një sipërmarje të tillë, ka bërë që diskutimet dhe analizat serioze për këtë çështje të mungojnë. Arsyet për një ndërmarje të tipit surprizë mund të jenë të ndryshme, që nga ato teknike, deri në aludimet për një përfitim maksimal politik që arrihet duke fshehur të metat e saj si pasojë e shmangies së një pjesëmarrjeje dhe kritike të nevojshme të publikut në një eveniment të tillë.

Megjithatë ky shkrim nuk ka për qëllim të analizojë arsyet politike apo teknike që kanë çuar në një mënyrë të tillë organizimi të kësaj sipërmarje, por të analizojë vlerën reale të saj.

Dua të theksoj që në fillim se jam mbështetës i sipërmarrjeve të tilla si e vetmja rrugë për të adresuar problemet urbane dhe arkitektonike. Por megjithatë nuk mund të lë pa përmendur, se për të qenë e suksesshme, kjo sipërmarrje duhet të plotësohet me disa elementë të cilët i mungojnë ose janë lënë jashtë qëllimisht, për arsye që i dinë vetëm organizatorët. Për t'i bërë këto elementë më të qartë për publikun është e nevojshme të kuptojmë së pari; çfarë do të thotë të projektosh një qendër urbane të një metropoli në periudhën që jetojmë? Dhe së dyti, çfarë do të thotë të projektosh qendrën e Tiranës si rast i veçantë?

Duke e nisur nga kjo e fundit, duhet vënë në dukje se Tirana gjatë historis së saj si kryeqytet i vendit, menjëherë pas shpalljes më 1920-ën, ka përjetuar herë pas here ndryshime drastike si pasojë e projekteve urbane, të cilat sipas rastit kanë tentuar t'i japin asaj karakterin e një kryeqyteti (përmendim këtu planet e hartuara nga italianët pas 1920 -ës që tentonin ta kthenin Tiranën në një qendër administrative), ose një karakter të theksuar ideologjik (siç ishin ato të 1939-ës dhe 1941-it të projektuar po nga italianët, dhe më vonë transformimi rrënjësor i karakterit të qendrës nga regjimi komunist.) Shihet qartë se ajo që i ka munguar historikisht kryeqytetit por edhe qendrës së saj është një zhvillim me ritme normale dhe sipas prirjeve të natyrshme kulturore, ekonomike, sociale, apo edhe gjeografike, e cila vihet re në dy momente të formimit të saj hapësinor. Fillimisht prirja natyrale e zhvillimit urban të qytetit ndërpritet nga zhvillimi në kah të kundërt i bulevardit kryesor të tij, dhe më vonë edhe rrjedha e natyrshme e rrugës së "Durrësit" dhe asaj të "Kavajës" përkatësisht drejt rrugës së "Dibrës" dhe asaj të "Elbasanit" ndërpritet nga hapësira super-ideologjike e sheshit "Skënderbej". Janë këto veçori të zhvillimit historik, por dhe mënyra se si qytetarët e saj i kanë perjetuar ato, që e bën Tiranën rast specifik dhe një hapesirë konkrete projektimi, në të cilën historia dhe kultura kanë rëndësi primare.

Ndërkohë, ajo që ka të përbashkët Tirana me qendrat e tjera europiane apo edhe botërore, është jo vetëm dëshira e shqiptarëve për të qenë pjesë e denjë e qytetërimit botëror por edhe një pjesëmarrje dhe kontribut i dukshëm i tyre në fusha të ndryshme që nga letërsia, muzika, piktura, teatri etj., përse jo edhe arkitektura.

Të dy këto elementë të rëndësishëm të një projekti në një shkallë të tillë jo vetëm që e bëjnë të domosdoshme pjesëmarrjen e mendimit arkitektonik shqiptar dhe të opinionit të qytetarëve të kryeqytetit, por dhe çdo përpjekje për ta shmangur atë është një fyerje për këtë mendim. Mirëpo për fat të keq, ndërsa organizatorët ishin kujdesur për shpërndarjen e informacionit studiove të huaja të arkitekturës, arkitektëve dhe opinionit shqiptar ky informacion iu është rezervuar duke u paragjykuar në një mënyrë fyese, gjë që u pasqyrua edhe në mos pjesëmarrjen e asnjë studioje apo arkitekti shqiptar në këtë konkurs.

Është shumë e qartë se studiot apo individët shqiptarë do të skualifikoheshin direkt vetëm nga kriteret që organizatorët kanë vendosur për pjesëmarrje. Është e qartë gjithashtu që eksperienca e studiove shqiptare, për arsye që dihen, nuk mund të krahasohet me ato të studiove te huaja. Por po ashtu është i njohur edhe fakti që eksperienca nuk është faktori kryesor në suksesin e një projekti urban apo arkitektonik, dhe shembulli më i mirë për këtë janë vetë këto studio të huaja, ku shumë prej tyre i kanë arritur këto suksese qysh në fillim të veprimtarisë së tyre.

Përveç kësaj, një kontradiktë e madhe ekziston edhe midis rëndësisë së një projekti të tillë dhe kohës së lënë në dispozicion, e cila e bën projektin për të mos thënë të pamundur thelbësisht difektoz. E vetmja shpresë që ky projekt të fitonte seriozitetin minimal do të ishte që këto studio ta kishin nisur punën gjashtë muaj përpara (duke ditur se organizatorët kanë arsye të forta për të mos e shtyrë më tepër afatin e tij.) 

Pa paragjykuar punën që do të bëjnë studiot e përzgjedhura, kam përshtypjen se projekti për qendrën e Tiranës do të jetë gjithçka vetëm jo ai që i duhet Tiranës për të hyrë në rrugën e një zhvillimi të natyrshëm, nga ku qendra nuk do të shërbente si një fasadë, por një shembull i mirë për zhvillimin e zonave të tjera të qytetit në të cilat problematika sociale është po aq e komplikuar (në mos më e madhe.) Ky zhvillim duhet të ishte ai i shmangies së implementimit të strukturave të huaja për qytetin, të tipit 'tabula rasa' apo i strukturave që nuk vijnë natyrshëm dhe që nuk kanë identitet të përcaktuar. 

Realizmi i projekteve që pasqyrojnë dëshirat kulturën dhe nevojat e komunitetit, hartimi i programeve të projektimit nëpërmjet debatit, dhe implementimi i tyre sipas projekteve që respektojnë këtë komunitet do të shmangte edhe krizën e identitetit ku e fusin qytetin projektet e ndërmara vetëm me qëllime politike. Do ishte e domosdoshme që ky projekt të realizohej përkrah një debati, e cila do t'i jepte mundësi atij të identifikonte problemet dhe do garantonte një fleksibilitet të domosdoshëm për zhvillimin e natyrshëm të qytetit.

Perceptimi i zhvillimit urban si një moment politik sesa si një proces ku çdo qytetar jep kontributin e tij, nuk vjen nga paaftësia e këtij të fundit për t'u shprehur sesa nga paaftësia e klasës politike për të vjelur këtë kontribut. Studiot e projektimit të përzgjedhura kanë një eksperiencë në vendet nga ato vijnë, ku për çdo projekt, qoftë ky arkitektonik apo urban, janë të detyruar të marrin parasysh kërkesat dhe dëshirat e komunitetit për të cilin ato projektojnë. Përmbledhja sa më e mirë e dëshirave dhe nevojave të komunitetit është një nga pikat kryesore për të cilat puna e tyre vlerësohet. Mirëpo në rastin konkret i vetmi kontakt i tyre do të jetë ai me kryetarin dhe burokratët e tjerë të bashkisë së kryeqytetit. 

Në pamundësinë tonë për të kontribuar, nuk mbetet tjetër vetëm t'i lutemi Zotit, që studiot e huaja të arrijnë të jenë sodopak koshiente në punën e tyre dhe në vend të një Projekt-Masakre Urbane që politikanët tanë duan të blejnë, t'u shesin atyre një Fasadë Urbane (gjithmonë duke shpresuar që këta si zakonisht nuk do arrijnë ta bëjnë diferencën midis dy opsioneve.)

Lorjan Agalliu

Alley Poyner Architecture P.C 

Omaha, Nebraska 

USA

Marre nga "GazetaTema"

----------


## Dita

Drini, 

te falenderoj shume per informacionet qe ke dhene lidhur me funksionimin e studiove te arkitektures dhe pergjigjen tende per dy pikat qe kisha shtruar une. Po keshtu per artikujt pasues qe po i lexoj vec sot. 


Ne vazhdim shume interesant mu duk diskutimi i Pedros, sidomos sjellja e tre pikave baze per organizimin e nje konkursi serioz per nje projekt kaq te madh. 



Tek artikulli ne gazeten Zeri i Popullit thuhet:





> Çmimi i parë do të publikohet në revistat e rëndësishme të arkitekturës botërore, gjë që do të ketë rëndësi për promovimin e imazhit të kryeqytetit shqiptar, duke shtuar interesin e sipërmarrësve dhe investitorëve të huaj.




Une pyes tani. 
Perse ne keto revista te rendesishme te arkitektures boterore te publikohet VETEM REZULTATI?
Pse ne keto revista mos te publikohej per te pakten nje periudhe nje-mujore (reklame qe te paguhej nga shteti apo sponsore te ndryshem) nje REKLAME per zhvilimin e ketij konkursi?
Ne kete menyre terhiqeshin te medhenjte e te vegjlit e gjithe te interesuarit per pjesmarrjen ne projekte te tilla te medha. E me pas, pas zhvillimit te nje konkursi mbi ato pika baze qe ka sjelle Pedro, le te publikoheshin ne keto revista te rendesishme fituesit. Promovimi i imazhit te kryeqytetit shqiptar ne kete rast do te ishte i dyfishte, si nje qytet ku mundesite per te bere projekte jane te medha dhe ku dhe shanset per te fituar ne nje konkurs te drejte jane po te medha ose te pakten ekzistojne. 
Jo keshtu, qe per gjashte ore mbledhje u skartuan disa e mbeten vetem tre. Cfare konkursi eshte ky???




Drini,

e lexova dhe shtesen tende ne kllapa pas fragmentit te nenvizuar




> Të gjitha shpenzimet do të financohen nga Qeveria gjermane dhe çmimi për secilën studio do të jetë 20 mijë euro. (nuk jam i qartë se çfarë nënkupton në tërësi si financim Dita - drini)



Mbetem me nje pikepyetje te madhe para kesaj TE GJITHA SHPENZIMET. Si te gjitha shpenzimet e si paska per te qene cmimi 20 mije euro per secilen nga studiot. A nuk ishte vendosur qe do te kishte 1 cmim te pare? Kane ndryshuar kushtet e kesaj pjese te konkursit apo eshte shpikje e gazetarit te Zeri i Popullit?



E meqe tani eshte faza qe vendimi perfundimtar eshte ne dore te kryeministrit, perseri ngrihet pyetja.....Cpune ka nje ekonomist qe te vendose mbi nje projekt arkitektonik? 

A dini gje, a ka shkruar ndonje arkitekt ne Tirane lidhur me kete gje, apo ka kaluar heshtur kjo si puna e ngjyerjes se fasadave te pallateve te Tiranes me bojera cirku?
Atehere ka reaguar vec arkitekti Petraq Kolevica. Po tani qe ka mjaftueshem material per te shkruar e diskutuar, ka shkruar dikush nga Tirana???

Bravo i qofte arkitektit shqiptar ne Amerike qe ka mbajtur qendrim permes artikullit qe ka sjelle Bokerrima.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pedro e ke thënë mëse drejtë gjithçka me këtë paragraf:




> E them kete, pasi tre studio u zgjodhen, nepermjet dreqi e di se cfare kriteri ne mes te shume studiove me fame (sic pretendohet), nga nje juri e perbere nga nje kryetar bashkie dhe nga nje ambasador(?) Per mua akoma mbetet e erret menyra se si nje juri mund te shpalle fitues nje projekt, i cili akoma nuk ekziston si koncept dhe nuk ka te hedhur qofte edhe dy viza skice ne leter? Pasi thuhet qe ne fundkorrikun e 2003 do te shpallet studio fituese (perseri dreqi e di se ne baze te cilave kritere) dhe do te shperblehet me nje cmim prej 40 000 , per nje projekt-planrregullimi territori, i cili nuk e ka pare driten e diellit. Dhe me fuqishmja vjen me pas kur thuhet se studio do te lidhe nje kontrate me Bashkine e Tiranes per te paraqitur brenda 60 diteve projekt-planrregullimin e qendres se Tiranes. Ai qe merret me arkitekture ne Perendim e di fare mire se sa zgjat nje konkurs arkitekture. Dhe kur behet fjale per projekt-planrregulli territori te nje kryeqyteti merret me mend se sa zgjat ky proces. Aq me teper kur e dime se sa i koklavitur dhe kompleks eshte kryeqyteti yne. Te them te drejten, e gjitha me duket shume absurde. E gjitha, duke u fshehur mbas reklamave pompoze me fjale te bukura pa kuptim te gazetareve injorante shqiptare, vjen era mashtrim.


dhe 




> Prandaj me lind edhe dyshimi, qe kjo eshte arsyeja, perse jane evituar arkitektet shqiptare nga ky projekt. Pavaresisht qe aty fajin e ka vete Sh.A.Sh. Ka ardhur koha qe arkitektet ne Shqiperi te ngrejne zerin deri ne kupen e Olimpit qeveritar per ti dhene fund asaj anarkie ndertimore katastrofale, qe ekziston ne Shqiperi. Por kjo arrihet jo nepermjet shoqatave qe kane me pak fuqi se shoqatat joqeveritare, por duke formuar Institucione vendimmarrese _si Dhomen e Arkitekteve_, ne te cilen te hartohet edhe nje strategji mbi vendosjen e parametrave te ndertimit, per te hedhur bazat per nje kulture ndertimi. Akoma nuk eshte vone dhe mund te shpetohet dicka.


*Pedro* dhe *Bukerrima* ju falemnderit që ndatë me ne informacione kaq të vyera :)
Nuk e di, por me siguri mund të them se juria përbërse që do të jetë aty, pra treshja Nano-Rama-(Ambasadori Gjerman), është juria më pavënd që mund të ekzistoj për të përzgjedhur një plan kaq kyç për një kryeqëndër vëndi. Mbi çfarë kriteresh do të mund të përzgjedhin këto skema të një shkalle kaq të madhe? Dhe më pas, 60 ditë zhvillim, ashtu siç e tha edhe Pedro, 60 ditë zhvillim për një plan urbanistik si ajo e unazës së vogël e Tiranës është gjëja më absurde që mund tjetë thënë ndonjëherë në një konkurs arkitekturik. Si mund të bëhet aq shpejt një skicë, preliminare të themi, për 60 ditë? Është vërtetë për të vënë duart në kokë, sidimos ata që e kuptojnë rrjedhën e studimeve dizajnore për projekte urbanistiko/arkitekturike. Të paktën nga eksperienca ime si student arkitekture nuk di sesi të them se një plan i tillë mund të zhvillohet kaq shpejt. Të marrim rastin e projekteve të shtëpive, për një shtëpi zakonisht të ha të paktën 1 muaj që të mbarosh një skemë me vënd. Të mos flasim tashmë për një shkallë aq të madhe sa ajo e unazës së vogël të Tiranës. Kullat binjake, lajmërimi, në mos gaboj, ishte dhënë NJË vit më parë sesa të bëhesh përzgjedhja e skemave më të mira, dhe së fundi, a mund të krahasohet shkalla e truallit të World Trade Center me atë të unazës së vogël të Tiranës? *Dita*, më beso, jam duke vënë duart në kokë përsa i përket cilësisë së projektit në rradhë të parë, pa llogaritur më pas se cila është e fshehta financiare. Më frikson shumë mynyra sesi parashikohet të shkoj ky proces. 

Zakonisht në një konkurs ka gjithnjë një klient (veçojmë konkursin e truallit të WTC), nga i cili fillimisht, përpara se të jepet njoftimi i fillimit të një konkursi ka gjithnjë disa të dhëna që kërkohen nga klienti, pra psh për rastin tonë konkret duhet që të ishin kërkuar (fillimisht) se _cilat zona do të ruhen si të mbrojtura për trashigiminë kulturore_ (dmth shtëpitë private pas Kinema Partizani, ato tek Rruga e Kavajës, dhe të tjerat) dhe cilat do të jenë ato që do të rimodelohen, ose që do të shkërrmoqen fare për të rindërtuar banesa të reja, ose të çfarëdolloj funksioni tjetër. Në kërkesën e projektimit, a theksohet ndonjë skemë për të parashikuar se ku do të shkoj _Metroja e ardhshme e Tiranës_ (nëse gjithnjë mendohet për një të tillë)? Pika të tjera ka plotë që duhet të ishin _theksuar dhe kërkuar_ në një kërkesë preliminare përpara se konkursi të ishte bërë publik. Pra juria në vetvete çfarë ka kërkuar nga studiot, apo si ta kenë humorin e ditës arkitektët e atyre studiove? Natyrisht që juria të kërkoj diçka duhet të di edhe sesi ta vlersoj më vënd pra me një eksperiencë prej arkitekti arritjen projektuese dhe vizionare të projektit urbanizues të një qyteti. Në rastin e kryeqytetit tonë të mjeruar nga ndërtimet pa vënd dhe pa kriter, juria sja ka fare haberin sesi një projekt do të ishte më i mirë, dhe se çfarë mund të kërkohesh që të bëhej akoma edhe më i mirë. Vizioni, si e shohin ata QEVERITARË qytetin e tyre, a mendojnë vërtetë sesi do ta shohin atë qytet kur të ecin, apo të ngasin një makinë në rrugët e saj? Apo ska shumë rëndësi, këto studiot e huaja që besoj se përpara konkursit SKISHIN DËGJUAR NDONJËHERË SE KU BIE TIRANA e dinë më mirë se çfarë mund të bëjnë me qëndrën e këtij qyteti. Mbase qeveritarët janë duke bërë llogaritë e financave përpara se të bëhet skema e kryeqytetit tonë. SHUMË KEQ! Më vjen shumë shumë keq që sistemi jonë qeverisës në Shqipëri është kaq mbrapsh, kaq i shthurrur, kaq pakuptim, kaq çnjerzor!

Hija e korrupsionit është e vetmja shije që del pas këtij konkursi. Gjërat do të ishin shumë më mirë nëse këta qeveritar do ti kishim marrë gjërat më shtruar, dhe ti kishin dhënë procesit kohën që i duhet. Por nxitimi mesa nënkuptohet ka të bëj me mbylljen e çështjes sa më shpejt -> përfitim dhe likujdim i menjëhershëm. 

*Dita* nuk e di sesa është ngritur zëri nga Arkitektët Shqiptarë gjeri tani, por ma merr mëndja se do ti ngrej në këmb, të paktën shumicën e tyre. Jam shumë larg Shqipërisë, përafërsisht ana tjetër e botës (142 gradë) ndaj saj për të ditur me saktësi se çndodh :(. Por mynyra sesi parashikohet zhvillimi i projektit është shumë absurd. Kurrsesi 60 ditë mund të jenë të mjaftueshme për të hartuar një plan aq të madh. Kurrsesi jo! Por ka një mynyrë, duke hedhur disa vija pavënd kështu shpejt e shpejt, dhe duke e ditur se je gjerman!

Për mendimin tim, procesi më i mirë do të ishte që në rradhë të parë Bashkia e Tiranës të kontaktonte Sh.A.Sh.-in dhe të kolaborohej më të nga ana vizionare. Arkitektët Shqiptarë, dhe sidomos ata që jetojnë në Tiranë e dinë më mirë se çfarë duhet të ruhet dhe çfarë duhet të rindërtohet në Tiranë. Cilat janë ndërtesat që përfaqsojnë kulturën dhe vlerën arkitektonike Shqiptare në Tiranë, si psh Kalaja e Tiranës, shtëpitë private, apo zona tek ushtari i panjohur (pika themeluese e Tiranës) etj etj. Këta arkitektë shumë mirë mund të ken vënë në list, ose rrethuar në një hartë të thjeshtë, gjithnjë duke vendosur bashkarisht në shoqatën e tyre, se cilat zona duhen medoemos të ruhen të paprekura. Më pas rrugët ose arterjet kryesore, cilat duhet të jenë. Të ndahen zonat qeveritare nga ato banuese, dhe nga sheshet e mëdhaja. Cilët do të jenë parqet që do të ruhen dhe ato që do të ndryshohen. Pra, me një bashkpunim Bashkia e Tiranës do të kishte marrë shumë _pika_ me vënd nga arkitektë që e njohin Tiranën shumë mirë, dhe më pas të bënte publike konkursin në të cilën do të kërkonte pikat e formuluara nga Sh.A.Sh.-i. 

Pse duhet të anashkaloheshin kaq injorueshëm arkitektët Shqiptarë, ata që e njohin Tiranën shumë herë më mirë sesa e gjithë njohuria për Tiranën e të gjitha 30 studiove fillestare të mbledhura bashkë? Ska fare kuptim procesi, fare!

Të kthehemi mes nesh. a e di kush adresën e qëndrës së Sh.A.Sh.-it në Tiranë, ose ndonjë të dhënë sesi mund të kontaktohen drejtuesit e asaj shoqate? Nuk e di, por e ndjej si për detyrë që të bëj diçka konkrete, se veç fjalët sndryshojnë gjë. Si mendoni, _a pajtoheni të bëjmë një peticion të gjithë bashkarisht?_ Në pikat e saj mund të vëmë të gjitha çuditë pas këtij konkursi, të cilat janë tejskajshëm marramëndase, dhe pse jo ta dërgojmë edhe në Strassburg nëse e kemi adresën ku mund të çohet. Si mendoni? Duhet të bëjmë diçka, sduhet të rrihet pa bërë gjë. Kemi mundësinë ta ngremë zërin bashkarisht, dhe sna ha gjë tjetër financiarisht përveçse pullave të postave. Është shumë e trishtueshme, duhet bërë diçka shokë dhe shoqe, është e vetmja mynyrë për të ndihmuar kthimin e normalitetit të natyrshëm, dhe më e rëndësishme, të kemi besim tek njëri-tjetri, dhe tek fakti se mund të bëhemi një faktor ndryshues. Duhet bërë diçka përveçse të vënurit duart në kokë sepse kjo është tej mase absurde. Mua më keni gati për çdo veprim, sepse është e vetmja mynyrë për të ndihmuar.

Sinqerisht
Drini.

p.s. kemi përafërsisht 60 ditë kohë për të formuluar një peticion, për të rënë dakort, dhe për ta postuar në adresat ku mund të gjej vëmëndje. Me besim tek njëri-tjetri mund tja harrijmë :)

----------


## Brari

Qendra e Tiranes  nuk ka c'te ndryshoje. Sot aty eshte ndertuar me objekte te renda dhe asgje s'mund te hiqet.

Banka  nuk ka kuptim te Hiqet.
Muzeu jo
Pallati madh i kultures jo
Teatri i kukullave jo se eshte i lidhur me kompleksin e Ministrive.
15 katshi jo.
Pra ngelen meremetime te pjesshme.

Athere pse gjith kjo zhurme e mbuluar me Vello Arkitekoriale?

Per te kuptuar kte nuk ka nevoje kultura ne Arkitekture por loja e Matrapazit Rama per te vjedhur ne Pafundesi.
Pra ketu ka ceshtje Arkitekture aq sa ka arkitekture ne nje tryeze kumarxhinjsh.

Edi eshte para votimeve.
Atij i duhen legjendat.
Ne se ai nuk zgjidhet mbarojne dhe koha e arte me 17 dashnore per Ed Ramen. Lekunden Bizneset e Koc Dhimes e qejfet e Meta -Nanos.
Dhis iz Ceshtja.

Cfar do Tirana sotme ?

Do nje  revolucion ne rrjetin mbi e nen tokesor inxhinierik-hidro-kabllore elektronik energjitik.
Asnji Ndertese nuk nevojitet e re ne Qender e Tiranes qe nga Shkolla Qemal Stafa deri ne Pallatin e Kadares qe nga Universiteti deri tek Treni qe nga ura ne rrug te Elbasanir bile qe nga Shkolla Gjuheve deri ne 21 dhjetor.
Duhet vetem riparime gjelberime.
Dhe fare mire i dine ti bejne keti arkitektet tane.

Populli ka tjeter aspirat per Tiranen e Mafia ka tjeter.
Edi eshte Arturo UI i Tiranes. Ai ka nje grykesi te tmershme.
Ne se Ai nuk fantazon Projekte per Mega-Vjedhje ai behet i pa vlefshem per Ilir Meten, Koco Dhimen e Marsel Skendon , Nanon e sorrollopin.
Kjo eshte puna.

TIRANA ka nevoje per nje tren elektrik me dy pal Shina qe ta lidhi me Durresin.
Ka nevoje per  largimin e detyruar te rreth 300 000 banoreve dhe dergimi tyre ne nje kordon qendrash banimi pergjat  rruges RRogozhine-Fier.

Tirana ska Frym marrje.  
Tirana do ajer do hapsire. 
Ska nevoje te behet Tirana Hong Kong.

Shikoni MOSKEN.  Ka 100 vjet qe ata Ruset nuk bejne asgje ne Qender. Ato cka i beri Pjetri ato kan lene. Po..kane bere Metro e kan modernizu transportin qe te lirohet hapsira.

Rroma gjithashtu ska ndertime te reja ne qender tash 500 vjet.
Budapesti vec riparime ben ne Qender.  Berlini po ashtu.
Tirana  e ka kryer ciklin e ndertimeve ne Qender mir ose keq ajo pun mbaroi.

Ne se ai qerrata shtet ka fonde...le ti cojne tek Spitalet e Shkollat e tek Fotoksin-piresit e mjere.

Dhe kryesorja...Qendra Tiranes nuk mund te preket pa Aprovimin e LEK ZOGUT,  familja e te cilit eshte Themeluese TIRANES.
TERBACIOTI hajdut Edi Rama le te shkoje ne Vlore andej nga Mavrova te beje ndertime. pik.


Tung.

----------


## raku

jam shume ne kundershtim me ty brari.
tirana megjithese ka bere permisime keto tre vitet e fundit ,ajo eshte per faqe te zeze  ne pergjithesi dhe sidomos qendra e saj ne vecanti.
ne rradhe te pare duhet hequr xhamia qe eshte objekti me i shemtuar ne qender.nuk po ofendoj aspak fene myslimane por xhamia e tiranes eshte vertet nje objekt i shemtuar dhe une jam i mendimit qe muret e lyra brenda saj te ruhen dhe te vendosen ne ndonje muze.
pallati i operas dhe baletit i ndertuar nga ruset ne vitet 60' eshte ndertesa e dyte qe eshte per faqe te zeze dhe duhet shembur komplet dhe te ndertohet e re dhe moderne.
muzeu kombetar eshte ndertesa e trete per faqe te zeze qe duhet hequr dhe per mendimin tim aty duhet te ndertohet nje gradacele qe te jete afer me tirana international hotel.
ndertesa e katert dhe me e shemtuara eshte banka e shqiperise qe eshte nje arkitekture komplet enveriste dhe duhet gjithashtu te prishet dhe te ndertohet si gradacele.
blloku i ministrive nuk eshte aspak keq vetem qe ministrite duhen rikonstruktuar dhe zmadhuar qe ti japin nje pamje me madheshtore tirones tone te dashur.
gropa e hajdinit qe eshte afer selise se pd duhet te mbyllet dhe te ndertohet nje park .
keto jane shume te mundshme per tu realizuar dhe ma do mendja se brenda nje periudhe 10 vjecare do kemi mundesine ta shohim tironen ne ate menyre qe te ndihemi krenar.

----------


## Dita

Ne kete postim i lutem atyre qe kane njohuri te plote ose te pakten me te mire se une, te datojne ndertimin e objekteve te qendres se Tiranes.








> rakku
> 
> ne rradhe te pare duhet hequr xhamia qe eshte objekti me i shemtuar ne qender.nuk po ofendoj aspak fene myslimane por xhamia e tiranes eshte vertet nje objekt i shemtuar dhe une jam i mendimit qe muret e lyra brenda saj te ruhen dhe te vendosen ne ndonje muze.



Xhamia bashke me sahatin krijojne nje komplet qe i ka dhene pamje Tiranes e qe eshte i perfshire ne te gjithe kartolinat me pamje nga Tirana. Pra eshte kthyer ne shenje dalluese per qytetin.
Nuk ka ndonje arsye pse te hiqet ajo godine prej aty ku eshte, pervecse e rasin e nje urrejtje te madhe nda myslymaneve duke dashur t'i zhdukesh gjurmet e kesaj feje nga qendra e Tiranes. 








> rakku
> 
> pallati i operas dhe baletit i ndertuar nga ruset ne vitet 60' eshte ndertesa e dyte qe eshte per faqe te zeze dhe duhet shembur komplet dhe te ndertohet e re dhe moderne.



Per pallatin e operas dhe baletit nuk them gje tjeter pervecse eshte nje gje e shemtuar ne mes te kryeqytetit dhe qe pervec kesaj i shtohet mosmirembajtja per shume vite rresht duke bere qe sot te jete kthyer ne nje germadhe socialiste. Teatri i Operas dhe Baletit meriton nje ndertese me arkitekture mbreselenese dhe te pershtatshme per nivelin e asaj cka do te luhet brenda. 







> rakku
> 
> muzeu kombetar eshte ndertesa e trete per faqe te zeze qe duhet hequr dhe per mendimin tim aty duhet te ndertohet nje gradacele qe te jete afer me tirana international hotel.




Cfaredo te ndodhe me ndertesen ekzistuese te Muzeut Historik Kombetar, ajo nuk duhet te shnderrohet ne nje grataciele qe as nuk ka vend ne qendren e Tiranes. Qendra nuk zbukurohet duke zene qiellin. Per mendimin tim eshte mire qe qendra te lejoje hapesire per syrin. Shembull qe e mbeshtet kete gje. Prishtina ka disa blloqe te larta ndertesash te cilat e kane nga nje qender, por asnjeri prej tyre nuk eshte i afte ta krijoje idene e qendres. Atyre u mungon nje shesh i madh dhe i hapur si sheshi Skenderbe.







> rakku
> 
> ndertesa e katert dhe me e shemtuara eshte banka e shqiperise qe eshte nje arkitekture komplet enveriste dhe duhet gjithashtu te prishet dhe te ndertohet si gradacele.




Ndertesa e katert dhe me e BUKURA eshte ndertesa e Bankes Kombetare te Shqiperise e cila rakku nuk ka arkitekture ENVERISTE, por arkitekture italiane. (Ketu ju lutem ju qe dini me shume, te datoni vitin e projektimit dhe ndertimit te kesaj godine)
Keshtu qe mos perzje gjera qe s'kane te bejne hic me njera-tjetren.








> rakku
> 
> blloku i ministrive nuk eshte aspak keq vetem qe ministrite duhen rikonstruktuar dhe zmadhuar qe ti japin nje pamje me madheshtore tirones tone te dashur.




Nese blloku i ministrive restaurohet, kjo duhet te ndodhe per arsye funksionale, sepse ministrite jane nevoje per vend per punonjesit, por jo per ta bere tironen tone te dashur me madheshtore. Dhe nese ky restaurim ndodh ai duhet te kryhet njekohesisht ne te njejten forme ne te gjithe ndertesat per te ruajtur simetrite e dhena ne projektin baze.








> rakku
> 
> gropa e hajdinit qe eshte afer selise se pd duhet te mbyllet dhe te ndertohet nje park .



Me kete fjali rakku duket sikur s'ke qene ndonjehere ne Tirane, por ke degjuar te flitet nga larg per gropen e Hajdinit. Gropa e Hajdinit eshte tamam pas Pallatit te Kultures e per te shkuar deri tek selia e PD te duhet te kalosh te pakten dy rruge, t'i biesh perqark nje prone private qe qendron e rrethuar e te kalosh edhe nje tjeter rruge te ngushte.

Ajo patjeter duhet te ndryshoje ne park ose nje pallat a kompleks pallatesh.

----------


## Brari

Raku degjo...

Ne kete Forum ke rast te kulturohesh.
Kulturohu duke lexuar ckemi shkruar ne qe dime pak e pastaj fillo e mendo e diskuto.
Me kte bagazh kulture qe ke ti per Tiranen mos fol djal i mire.

More vesh.

Ja mundet nje si Raku mer pjes ne mitingjet socialiste...i vjen ne fushat Violet Manushi me Kadri Roshin e pellasin per te e behet Minister ose kryetar Bashkie.

E prit pastaj se c'mrekullira bejne keta.

Shqiperia qe para 100 vjetesh kish njerez te ditur si Mithad Frasheri i Myfit Bej Libohova sot ka perfunduar ne dore te injorantave si Ndre Legisi ose Majkush Pandushi ose Arben  Malo hajduti.

Gjynaf .

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ne kete cast s'kam shume kohe qe te komentoj, dhe te shkruaj se cfare mendoj, por do ta bej se shpejti. Tani per tani po postoj kete artikull qe gjeta ne _Gazeten Shqiptare_.

*PREZANTOHEN 3 STUDIOT*  
*Qendra, elita e arkitektëve përvesh mëngët* 

_Nga Rezarta Delisula_
TIRANE

Tri studio elitare të arkitekturës paraqesin punët para kryebashkiakut. Përfaqësuesit e Mecanoo Architecten b.v (Delft-Holandë), Architecture Studio (Paris-Francë) dhe Bolles & Ëilson & Co.KG kanë mbërritur në kryeqytet pasi fituan fazën e parë të konkursit ndërkombëtar të qendrës. Brenda datës 21 korrik tri studiot do të paraqesin planet konceptuale për qendrën ndërsa, më 25 korrik do të shpallet arkitekti i qendërs kryeqytetase. Kryetari i Bashkisë së Tiranës, Edi tha se tre firmat kanë shprehur interesim të madh dhe këtë e tregon edhe ardhja e vetë drejtuesve të tyre në Tiranë, të cilët prezantojnë veprimtarinë e tyre. Pas prezantimit dhe nënshkrimit të kontratës do të nisë puna, dhe brenda 21 ditësh ato do të dorëzojnë materialet. Ekipet e këtyre firmat do të kalojnë disa kohë në Tiranë, me qëllim që të njihen me qendrën tonë.
Mecanoo Architecten, studio holandeze arkitekture solli në Tiranë Francine Houben, e cila gjatë prezantimit u shpreh: "Ne preferojmë të ndërtojmë sipas natyrës dhe peisazhit të qytetit. Gjithashtu preferojmë të ndërlidhim ndërtesat me pemët e kopshte që projektojmë përreth tyre. Në Tiranë do të marrim parasysh edhe lëvizjen e njerëzve, pasi ajo është pjesë e kulturës së njerëzve të një qyteti". Më pas, përfaqësuesja e Architecture Studio, Roueida Ayashe, u shpjegoi filozofinë së punës së tyre. "Ne mendojmë se arkitektura është mbi të gjitha diçka sociale dhe që është rezultat si i një procesi konflikti, ashtu edhe i një shprehjeje konsensusi. Ne stimulohemi nga dimensioni kolektiv i punës në vendet e dimensioneve kolektive", u shpreh Ayashe. Në fund radha i takoi përfaqësuesit të studios Bolles & Ëilson & Co.KG, Peter Ëilson i cili u shpreh se "studioja e tij, gjatë projekteve në Gjermani, është karakterizuar nga ndërthurja e kulturës gjermanike dhe asaj anglo-sanksone, duke u vënë rëndësi deri edhe detajeve më të vogla që rifreskojnë fantazinë arkitekturore". Kështu më datë 21 korrik në Tiranë do të mbërrijnë planet konceptuale për qendrën. Katër ditë më vonë juria ndërkombëtare që kryesohet nga kryeministri Nano do të bëjë shpalljen e studios fituese.

----------------------------------------
P.S. Më vjen keq që askush nuk j'u përgjigj ide/iniciativës time :( Mbase do të thotë se sa seriozisht shkruajmë...

drini.

----------


## Dita

Drini,

Si do ta ndertoje ti peticionin?
Kujt do t'ia dergoje ate?
Cili do te ishte synimi?


Nga artikujt e meparshem mund te perftoje se projekti do te ishte gati per te gjykim per 60 dite, tani del se do te jete gati ne fund te korrikut (pra sot data 2 korrik, me date 21 dorezimi = CMENDURI). 
Shpejtesia marramendese me te cilen po mundohen ta perfundojne kete ceshtje *BIE ERE*. Por nuk besoj se do te mund te ndryshosh gje me nje peticion. Duket se eshte krejtesisht e vendosur dhe fakti qe eshte perziere dhe nje ambasade e huaj, i jep asaj nje vule te fuqishme permbi. Zotnia qe se shpejti do te filloje dhe fushaten elektorale per postin e kryetarit te bashkise, mendjen e ka ne radhe te pare te pastroje figuren e vet nga provat e komisionit qe i shqyrtoi dokumentat e bashkise e te tregoje se eshte shume i interesuar per rregullimin e pamjes se Tiranes. Ja pse e ben kaq me galop. Po te ishte i interesuar vertet qe te kishte nje plan rregullues qe t'i rezistonte kohes dhe te ishte me i miri per Tiranen, do te vepronte sipas pikave te konkurseve sic i ka sjelle Pedro ne postimin e vet mbi kete ceshtje.


Tani une Drini te propozoj dicka, meqe ti ke kurajon ta shohesh te verteten ne sy e si arkitekt i ardhshem te mos heshtesh para kesaj qe po ndodh. Ne vend te nje peticioni une do te propozoja qe ti te shkruaje nje artikull sic mendoj se duhet ta shkruaje kush studion per arkitekture e ka aftesi t'i lidhe mendimet me fjale e me pas kete t'ia nisje nje ose disa gazetave.
Te njejtin propozim i bej dhe Pedros dhe te tjereve qe studiojne per arkitekture e qe rastisin te lexojne ketu.
Ose mund te beni nje grup e ta shkruani se bashku artikullin.


Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## raku

o dita,si o s'kam qene ndonjehere ne tirane o shoqe?
une jam lindur dhe jam rritur aty dhe gropa e hajdinit eshte prapa palltit te operave e baletit{gabim ne shtyp},dhe eshte mu perballe disko albania dhe ish supermarkates jeshile vefa qe u bombardua ne 95 'me duket dhe une isha prezent kur ajo ndodhi.une kam qy ne 95' qe nuk jam kthyer ne shqiperi dhe si kam pare ndryshimet e reja qe kane ndodhur.godina ne krahe te djathte te pd nuk ishte aty ne ate kohe dhe ndoshta u ndertua 2 ose 3 vjet me vone.as ai pallati kafe prapa xhamise dhe as qendra biznesit te rruga e kavajes nuk ishin ndertuar ato kohe.
vete kam jetuar tek pallatet agimi dhe gjitheashtu tek rruga myslym shyri prane komisariatit te policise.tani familja me jeton tek tirana e re ne rrugen muhamet gjollesha afer petroninit.
shkollen e kam kryer tek asim vokshi ne rrugen e elbasanit  .te rruga anes ambasades amerikane kur hipen per ne qytetin studenti nje shoku im ndertoi nje kioske aty.
konsullata italiane dhe ambasada austriake jane ne te njejten rruge me ambasaden amerikane dhe nga ana e kundert e asaj rruge jetonte azem hajdari .nuk e di nese kafe roma eshte akoma prane rtsh .nuk e di nese jane akoma ato kjoskat tek pallatet prapa muzeut .
ambasada ruse ,franceze,bullgare,rrumune,jane ne te njejtin bllok.isha vete prezent ne festivalin e 95' ne pallatin e kongreseve dhe ne te njejtin muaj u largova nga shqiperia.kam lindur mu tek materniteti ne bulevardin zog zi me duket e ka emrin tani.

----------


## peoples

Ja vjen Brari dhe na sjell me shume kulture;ndihem me i shkeputur nga truri kur arrij te lexoj gjera te tilla qe vetem analisti(pa ngjyrim)Brar jep.
O Brari,rrofsh qe i jep Shqipetareve disa informacione te vyera mbi nje nga qytetet e Shqiperise,qe nje nga shume qeverite e atij fillim shekulli(te kaluar) vendosi ta beje krye-Qytet te nje vendi qe ishte i mbuluar me moden e opingave dhe perceve apo,katolocizmit superfanatik.Pra me pak fjale super-injorance tmerresisht e injektuar nga politika,shkrimtaret dhe dijaetaret qe permenden(perjashto Fishten).
U ula para disa ditesh ne Tirane per te pire nje kafe dhe me shijoi shume.Isha tek Piaca,nje oaz me te vertete i bukur.Kisha leke edhe pse nuk jam mafjoz.
Shetita tek rruga e Durresit dhe vura re se ngjyrat ishin te mrekullueshme per ato pallate qe tashme i ka ardhur koha te hidhen ne toke dhe te ndertohen te reja,sipas standarteve qe te gjithe ne,perendimoret ,duam te jetojme.Ngjyra per nje te tille qellim akoma njerezit se kane kuptuar(Mbase akoma mendojne se jeta eshte nje cirk,ku akrobatet kerkojne femije per publik!).
U hodha dhe te Blloku i xhaxhit.Dikur kishte vetem ushtare dhe spiune,kurse tani jane zevendesuar me femra te te gjitha llojrave dhe madhesive(pothuajse gati per pakte bilaterale...!).Sikur te jetonte xhaxhi kete kohe mbase do ishte treguar me tolerant me brezin e ri,mbase do i kishte lejuar te fusnin frymen e revolucionit me shume,por eshte ky realiteti.
Shikova dhe disa pallate te larta.Mrekulli.Njeriu mendonte ne Shqiperi se gryket ishin te zena,por jo,ato vazhdojne te zhbllokohen.Kishte me pak llac neper rruge,kjo tregon kulture.
Cfare pashe tjeter i dashur Brari.Tek Galeria e cmuar Kombetare ishte nje ekspozite e nje tipi krejt te vecante per nga lloji konceptual:diplloma e vitit te 4 ne Akademi kishte ndertuar nje ekspozim te te gjitha puneve ne provim.Aty shikova gjithcka.Metmorfoza.Seks.Dasshuri per ngjyren.Urrejtje per indiferentizmin.Emancipim.Etj...pra kalova ne mendje te gjithe ato momente qe kisha kaluar ne Tirane.Dhe ty besoj te duhet pak deshire per te ndihmuar trurin te vezhgoje me me dashuri per jeten.
Respekte.
Ap.

----------


## dimegeni

Jo me ska mundesi n'bot.
Me vjen keq per ty Drin qe lodhesh dhe shkruan dhe per veten time qe ca lexoj.

----------

